# Resident evil 7



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2017)

So am about 5 hours in , it's probably the only game I have played that comes close to a horror film , think Texas chainsaw massacre meets saw , I'm a 45 year old but this has managed to actually scare me at points , apparently you can play it in VR but quite frankly , fuck that !


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2017)

I would like to play this game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's fps though mate as discussed on the other thread , but definitely give it a go if you want to feel fear , eta it's not really a shooter as you don't have a great deal of ammo , it's more like run the fuck away


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2017)

I enjoyed it. Definitely more suspenseful as a FP than the previous TP versions. Lots of running away in dimly lit places.

My main criticisms of the game are the constant inventory juggling, and the graphics could be a lot better for the PC version.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2017)

The inventory juggling is just like it was in the first one , I'm playing it on a phat PC so looks lush ,  i am quite tempted to try to vr though now just cos I'm a masachist lol


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> The inventory juggling is just like it was in the first one , I'm playing it on a phat PC so looks lush ,  i am quite tempted to try to vr though now just cos I'm a masachist lol


I image that it will be terrifying in VR 

I too have a reasonably well specced PC. I played it with all graphics options turned up to the highest quality, and it still wasn't that good looking.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2017)

boss are slight annoying

*shakes fist at jack*


----------



## cybershot (Dec 15, 2019)

This is currently 3.99 on the Microsoft store for pc/Xbox cross play. 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/p/resident-evil-7-biohazard/9nblggh4spk6

(make sure you buy on pc/phone if you have Xbox and not the Xbox store itself)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 18, 2019)

I need to get back to this (in VR).  I'm very early on in the game and stuck.


----------

